# Special Deputy Marshal Frank McKnight



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Special Deputy Marshal*

*Frank McKnight*

United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, May 29, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 69
*Tour:* 38 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Location:* Rhode Island
*Incident Date:* 5/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Special Deputy Marshal Frank McKnight succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day when he was struck by a transit bus outside of the U.S. District Courthouse in Providence, Rhode Island.

He was on duty and using a crosswalk between the courthouse and the John O. Pastore Building when the bus attempted a left turn and struck him. He was transported Rhode Island Hospital where succumbed to his injuries.

Deputy Marshal was a Rhode Island National Guard veteran and had served with the United States Marshals Service as a court security officer for 13 years. He had previously retired from the North Kingstown Police Department as a lieutenant with 25 years of service.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Stacia Hylton
United States Department of Justice - United States Marshals Service
2604 Jefferson Davis Highway
Office of the Director
Alexandria, VA 22301

Phone: (202) 307-9100

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22086-special-deputy-marshal-frank-mcknight#ixzz33JSpvq6Y


----------

